# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  mail15.com в блеклист...

## Xen

Только что мне в ящик свалился спам вышеназванной конторы, причем в списке услуг числится антивирусный и _антиспамовый_ контроль. Ноу комментс...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alexey P.

Они давно этим занимаются (в смысле спамят). 

Лично у меня большие подозрения, что это афера, и затеяна она с целью сбора е-мейлов для спаммеров. Базы на продажу.

----------


## pig

У меня чёрный список на шесть с лишком тысяч строк. В основном домены полностью. Очень много университетов  :Undecided:

----------


## Xen

Да уж, тачки в универах, компьютерных клубах и т.д. засраны всякими соксами, смтп-проксями и открытыми релеями по самое нехочу ;-)

----------


## Geser

> У меня чёрный список на шесть с лишком тысяч строк. В основном домены полностью. Очень много университетов


Хех, у нас в универе ни одного открытого порта, и интернет только через прокси  :Smiley:

----------

